# Just another horse crazy girl!



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey there! Good to meet another horsey teen. Enjoy your horse adventures! I have dogs too.


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

I have my own pony (I'm another horse crazy teen) and I would also love him to be fast and responsive! (that's never gonna happen with roles) we also have a cat named Garth. Welcome!


----------



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks! RidingWithRuby!

Awww! I love your cat and pony,thedartmoorlover! This forum seemed friendliest compared to others,and so far it is!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not a teen, _far from it_, but wanted to say WELCOME to the Forum!! :wave::wave:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

"Sane", "fast", and "cheap": We get to pick two out of these three, and I think you just did. 

Welcome!!


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

I hope that one day you'll get to own that dream horse of yours! I know I came pretty close with my girls.


----------



## TheVaulter (Jul 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! I'm quite new too! It's a pleasure to meet you. Was always a horse crazy kid growing up.


----------



## irlin_equestrian.acc (Aug 13, 2019)

Heyy! I’m a horse crazy teen as well. Hope we can be friends <3


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

If you want go, go, go and a horse that will keep you on your toes......get an Arabian! Very smart and once bonded with you, they will do anything you want.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Nubs said:


> Hi everyone! Another horse crazy gal here! I’m so glad to be a part of this forum and learn more about horses and their care!
> 
> I’m a teen girl with a dog,a gecko and two hamsters as my best friends! We also have another dog,gecko and hamster but they are not mine.
> 
> ...



I ride a quarter!


----------



## ameliawatson039 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey Nubs,
I am also new to this forum..hope to have a good experience ahead.


----------

